
Family Income Affects Kids' Success More Than Public vs. Private School - paulpauper
http://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2018/08/27/public-private-school-family-income-study
======
madeuptempacct
It's priceless as to walk into a library to see the kid you are competing with
for scholarships being tutored by your math teacher after school and being
told everyone has an equal shot. It's also priceless to walk into a gym as an
adult that you couldn't afford as a kid to see high school athletes getting
private coaching (that you still can't really afford).

Maybe there is something to be said for learning things on your own, but some
mistakes cost way, way more than the lesson they provide.

Then there is the question of whether it's all pointless anyway at any sort of
high level of competition in case IQ really is almost fully genetic and you
can't run if you aren't from Ethiopia.

~~~
tptacek
The evidence that IQ is strongly (though not close to "fully") heritable does
not imply that IQ is "fully genetic". Genetic determinism and heritability are
different concepts.

